# 9.9 motor buying advise



## oomph (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am looking to purchase a 9.9HP motor to push around my old 1436 Alumacraft. It will be my first gas motor as I have primarily run on an electric transom mounted minkota till now.

My question is:
What make and year should I look for an old 2 stroke?
Any specific ones that are easier to convert into 15HP?

If my budget permits, I may just go the 4 stroke route. Any advise on what to look for and what to stay away from would be appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## DanMC (Apr 16, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a Honda ,just like their cars,lawnmowers,,generators,etc...they are extremely dependable.....just my .2¢


----------



## Rat (Apr 16, 2014)

Two for Honda. My last 9.9 was a Honda and I loved that little engine; just change the oil on schedule (that goes for any 4 stroke).


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 16, 2014)

Some of the evinrude 9.9's can be converted to a 15 with a carb and exhaust swap, but which ones I don't know, just remember reading where some can be done. Same for Merc's. Guess I'm a Merc man, so most Merc/Hatsu/Nissan are all the same with minor variances/prices, etc. Hatsu makes all of these and have different stickers/badges and prices.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Apr 16, 2014)

Honda for a 4 stroke. For a 2 stroke, I'd go with an Evinrude or Johnson.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 16, 2014)

I would look for a Johnson/Evinrude 1974-1996. Very easy to get parts and work on yourself.


----------



## Charger25 (Apr 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348905#p348905 said:


> muskiemike12 » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]I would look for a Johnson/Evinrude 1974-1996. Very easy to get parts and work on yourself.




I agree, but with ANY used engine always do a compression check, look for 100 psi or better


----------



## oomph (Apr 16, 2014)

Aside from taking it to a shop, how would I go about checking compression myself?


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 16, 2014)

You should be able to buy or rent a compression tester from any auto parts store.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 16, 2014)

HF compression tester less than $20 with coupon (not great but gives a person an idea)...

https://www.harborfreight.com/compression-test-kit-8-pc-69885.html

Good luck getting over 100psi on an older motor, especially if it has been sitting (and OMC).
You would be best served with ensuring that cylinders are fairly matched in pressure. Of course the higher the pressure the better.

Check this article out....

https://duckworksmagazine.com/01/articles/oldoutboards/index.htm


----------



## oomph (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## Kismet (Apr 16, 2014)

Oomph? Keep the stern weight in mind.

And partly because of cost, and partly because of familiarity, I favor a used Evinrude/Johnson for a craft that size.

Best wishes.


----------



## dkonrai (Apr 23, 2014)

personally: 
1) yamaha or a older 86-90's mariner (its a yammie make sure its made in japan) very dependable motor. parts are hard to find and costly but these motors dont usually have problems. compression 130-150

2) johnson/evinrude 79-85. 86-96 are great strong motors as the rated hp was prop rated however they have plastic carb covers and bowls. the covers are hard to find are can be 100 bucks or so. the good, is parts are cheap and easy to find. same carb kits/water pump/plugs/ignition 74-86. stay away from 74-76 as these are odd ball years. these can be upgraded by simple carb swaps or you can go the next step and install the tuned 15 hp exhaust. compression 120-150. had many at 100 or so that ran fine. very simple motors, lightest of the bunch.

3) mercury mid 80 - late 90s. these motors scream! and idle well. good motors but can be finicky and difficult for the first time owner (carb is a little challenging to remove/reinstall). parts are all over the place and cheap as well. lowers tend to have seal leaks and are a little more challenging to rebuild.

4) honda. if the motor has never seen salt water, ethenyl, or had water in the fuel then they are usually ok. mid 80's (blue, white , or orange) suffered from exhaust tube issues and run fine but will choke on its fumes while slow trolling and cut out. impellers kinda suck and i find that annual replacements are the only remedy for overheats. not a huge fan of hondas but it seems that they have a following. i think yamaha motors are much better, can handle salt water or high mineral water better. yes hondas run good and usually dont have problems, however, parts are more than the usa made. 

as for 4 strokes my guess is yamaha or tohatsu (tohatsu/nissan/mercury) not a fan of suzuki.

just my humble opinion. 

dino


----------



## sledneck22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Over the winter I found a 76 Evinrude 9.9 which I was able to pick up for $100 but didn't get to see it run as it was -10F that day but for a $100 I took a chance. I consider myself inclined on the mechanical side so it didn't bother me. I new it needed some help but didn't know how much. 
After putting in a new water pump, carb rebuild, plugs and prop, (total of $100 on ebay) I have a very strong reliable engine. I really like the layout of the motor and ease to work on it. If you do find a johnson/evinrude 9.9 or 15, there is a great article that will walk you through anything you need to know about it.
https://www.leeroysramblings.com/Johnson_9.9_troubleshooting.htm 
I would highly recommend a johnson/evinrude 9.9 if you are looking for a reliable older motor on a budget.


----------



## oomph (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback.
After a bit of hunting around, I found a well maintained 1970's - 9.9HP Evinrude. 

Runs like a champ!


----------



## heron2000 (Jun 21, 2014)

if u don't mind - what did you pay for it


----------

